# Current state of crypto



## Monkey_Fellow (Jul 27, 2022)

Cryptocurrency is still a very new asset, with all the money printing and warmongering going on, how do you think this will affect crypto?
Crypto is supposed to be a hedge against the regular stock market, but are still very similar in price action.
Last month has been pretty decent, and we could be seeing a rebound in price. Also, it looks like that a lot of normies are out.

Share your thoughts and strategies about crypto in this thread.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Jul 27, 2022)

I still kick myself for not getting into it way back in 2011


----------



## Dillbert (Jul 27, 2022)

The only Crypto I have is XRP I put in 500$ Around February and ive lost 300 now it just fluctuates around 220$ its been going up for the past week but i dont really hope for it


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Jul 27, 2022)

Drkinferno72 said:


> I still kick myself for not getting into it way back in 2011


Don't we all king..... If you believe in crypto it's never to late to DCA in.



BackspaceDill said:


> The only Crypto I have is XRP I put in 500$ Around February and ive lost 300 now it just fluctuates around 220$ its been going up for the past week but i dont really hope for it


No worries, it will come back, I'm the retard that bought ICP @28 dollars can't be worse off than that.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 27, 2022)

Some guy on reddit said that bitcoin is going to hit 100k before the end of the year so I invested my life savings in it. If he's wrong and I go broke, I'm gonna downvote the hell out of him.


----------



## Uncle June (Jul 27, 2022)

Bought Ethereum at $500 yet still only at a sub $5000 profit ayyyyy.


Should of bought more.


----------



## Netizennameless (Jul 27, 2022)

Uncle June said:


> Bought Ethereum at $500 yet still only at a sub $5000 profit ayyyyy.


You must have enjoyed today then.


Uncle June said:


> Should of bought more.


I say that every day.  

General question for the group:  What do you think of ATOM long term and are any of you holding any?


----------



## MachoMan (Jul 27, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> Some guy on reddit said that bitcoin is going to hit 100k before the end of the year so I invested my life savings in it. If he's wrong and I go broke, I'm gonna downvote the hell out of him.


They said that last year too


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 28, 2022)

I think the market reached saturation. The big players (BC, Eth) will stay but with static value purely by being too big to fail, they'll probably have some small increments in value, but nothing like the insane multipliers of the past. Everything else will slowly decay into irrelevancy. 
We'd probably see once in a while some astro turfed coin with plenty of suckers jumping in once the big players already invested and then most left holding the bill.


----------



## Homegrown Homophobia (Jul 28, 2022)

Drkinferno72 said:


> I still kick myself for not getting into it way back in 2011



It's never too late to jump in though, especially after the recent crash.

I got into crypto beginning of last year and it feels great to be buying everything at a massive discount these past few weeks.


----------



## Furry Trash (Aug 2, 2022)

Litecoin is chronically underrated IMO, along with XMR it's the only one I use as an actual currency instead of """investing""" because it doesn't have the insane speculative swings most of the other big ones do and it's a decade old at this point, dozens of coins have risen and fallen over the years but LTC is still there without any major disasters.

When an overhyped centralized piece of junk with a constantly broken blockchain like Solana is so popular while the LTC thread hasn't had a post in five years there's no justice.


----------



## Mapface (Aug 3, 2022)

I was really hoping Taiwan situation would crash markets and crash crypto.
Idk, it may still escalate.
I'm big on Ethereum Classic.

I'm a dev. DAO's need to rival current governments in order for crypto to start being a hedge against a falling global economy. It's too dependent on the grid.


----------



## satan_guide_my_cock (Aug 5, 2022)

Mapface said:


> I was really hoping Taiwan situation would crash markets and crash crypto.
> Idk, it may still escalate.
> I'm big on Ethereum Classic.
> 
> I'm a dev. DAO's need to rival current governments in order for crypto to start being a hedge against a falling global economy. It's too dependent on the grid.


Unfortunately I tend to agree.  While big money getting into crypto made a lot of NEETs their tendies, it also has us by the balls.  It's just another normalfag commodity, albeit highly speculated-on.  This also seems to have rendered crypto NOT a hedge against inflation, it being so subject to the most profligate end of speculation by institutional investors.  It sucked to see the Ukraine conflict and segmenting off of Russian economy did nothing for crypto price -- I thought we'd see $100k bitcoin as the russkis used crypto for doing business with the west 

I don't know anything


----------

